# Bow arm tension



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In my case I had to force my bow shoulder down at first. Eventually it became natural and relaxed. I still can't start the draw with it in the best position, but I set it as soon as I can.

When you set the parts & pieces of your form together, they tend to hold together better. So if you draw, set your bow shoulder, your anchor and your back tension, etc, all as part of one motion, it tends to hold together a little better.

Allen


----------



## xlration (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback I'll work on it


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

For me, keeping my bow side shoulder down is more of a relaxation thing. As soon as I hit full draw I relax my shoulders and make sure I am holding with my back muscles. To begin you have to think of things in steps, one step at a time. But each step must be done in the same order and the same way for every shot. You have to think about these steps until they become ingrained, which can take a lot of shots.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

darton3d said:


> For me, keeping my bow side shoulder down is more of a relaxation thing. As soon as I hit full draw I relax my shoulders and make sure I am holding with my back muscles. To begin you have to think of things in steps, one step at a time. But each step must be done in the same order and the same way for every shot. You have to think about these steps until they become ingrained, which can take a lot of shots.


This ^^^

Perfect explanation. Saved me a lot of typing.


----------

